# cubase 3.0



## zeroneuf (17. Juli 2005)

hallo, 

ich bin produktionstechnisch ein fossil, aber ein zufriedenes fossil, und das würde ich auch gerne bleiben, daher meine frage: besitzt jemand noch ein original cubase 3.0 für pc, das ich für ein paar steine erwerben könnte? 

für jede information bin ich sehr dankbar!!
gruss-09


----------



## okman (5. August 2005)

zeroneuf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich bin produktionstechnisch ein fossil, aber ein zufriedenes fossil, und das würde ich auch gerne bleiben, daher meine frage: besitzt jemand noch ein original cubase 3.0 für pc, das ich für ein paar steine erwerben könnte?
> 
> ...


 Hallo, ich habe noch so ein Cubase!
Mail mich doch einfach an!


----------



## chmee (5. August 2005)

Aaahhh, auf die alten Zeiten !


mfg chmee


----------



## liquidbeats (6. August 2005)

Man bekommt Cubase 5 VST 32 schon für ein Appel und Ei 
 Würde dir dann sowas ans Herzlegen, aber weis ja nun nicht was du vorhast, daher ist das eine Vorsichtige Empfehlung 

 Gruß


----------



## sisela (6. August 2005)

die gute alte Zeit....

schau mal bei Ebay oder frag bei Steinberg nach. Manchmal gibt es solche alten Versionen kostenlos.

mfg


----------



## chmee (6. August 2005)

Fürn Apple und I ,  wieher !


----------



## dani76 (27. August 2005)

die günstigste version von cubase gibt's schon ab etwa 170 euro. ist ziemlich günstig muss ich sagen...


----------



## Metal-Kröler (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Und die kann auch schon ziemlich viel. Falls du es noch brauchst ich habe auch noch ein altes 5 VST 32, das könntest du auch haben, wenn du es brauchst.

MFG


----------

